# In love with my AF and love my husband



## So_done

So, any advice on how to stop this calamity?


----------



## Trident

Please use paragraphs, as a wall of text is very difficult to read and most people can't be bothered because we only have so much time available to spend on the forum and long posts like yours take up a lot of our resources.


----------



## So_done

Trident said:


> Please use paragraphs, as a wall of text is very difficult to read and most people can't be bothered because we only have so much time available to spend on the forum and long posts like yours take up a lot of our resources.


I wrote one line.


----------



## Numb26

So_done said:


> I wrote one line.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 I think you missed it


----------



## uphillbattle

So_done said:


> I wrote one line.


I think maybe he is trying to get a little bit of detail.


----------



## VladDracul

Whatja mean AF?


----------



## GusPolinski

“AF” stands for what?


----------



## Numb26

VladDracul said:


> Whatja mean AF?


Another fajita?


----------



## Cici1990

VladDracul said:


> Whatja mean AF?


Aunt Flow?


----------



## Trident

*No No and NO!*

AF is "Ant Farm". People get really attached to those little buggers.


----------



## OnTheFly

So_done said:


> So, any advice on how to stop this calamity?


You answered your own question....you stop it.

No how, just do.

This all depends what AF means, but I think I know.


----------



## uphillbattle

OnTheFly said:


> You answered your own question....you stop it.
> 
> No how, just do.
> 
> This all depends what AF means, but I think I know.


I think we all actually know what AF means.


----------



## manwithnoname

Does your husband prefer manual focus?


----------



## Livvie

Anti fungal?


----------



## SunCMars

Lighten up folks.....

She miss-typed, AF for AP.

She loves both, her affair partner, and her husband.

Am I correct?


_King Brian-_


----------



## Livvie

We were lightening it up, though. 

Because if what you postulate is true, that's not cool, at all.


----------



## Prodigal

Wow, OP. That was a mouthful!


----------



## sokillme

Be an adult and keep your word. Just because you love someone doesn't mean you need to act on that love. KEEP YOUR WORD. If you don't you will only blow up your life anyway. Your not soulmates, it's not something special. It's all just new exciting hormones and some chemistry, probably not unlike what you felt with your husband early on in your relationship.

Your choice, what kind of person will you be. There is no coming back from cheating. 

Distance yourself from your AF (whatever that means).

Unless you already cheated, then you really don't love your husband, and he would be better off without you. He will get over it I am sure. It will suck but he will have a better future. Maybe this is an emoitonal affair and you already have cheated emotionally.

Do the honorable thing and tell him the truth.


----------



## Lostinthought61

So_done said:


> So, any advice on how to stop this calamity?


In order for us to provide you with any form of advice you will need to first elaborate on your situation one line ain't going to cut it sister


----------



## ccpowerslave

Trident said:


> *No No and NO!*
> 
> AF is "Ant Farm". People get really attached to those little buggers.


Alien Ant Farm’s cover of “Smooth Criminal” is a great version of the classic Michael Jackson song.

In this case it’s perhaps comparable to the OP for it would take a smooth criminal indeed to juggle both a husband and an AP.

_Annie, are you okay?_

Indeed!


----------



## Deejo

Serious question. Why not simply keep up doing what you are doing? You're obviously pulling it off for months ... maybe years? In loving 2 men, I'm presuming your needs are being met in spades. What's changed?


----------



## uphillbattle

Deejo said:


> Serious question. Why not simply keep up doing what you are doing? You're obviously pulling it off for months ... maybe years? In loving 2 men, I'm presuming your needs are being met in spades. What's changed?


Some people can't handle the continuous pressure of living a lie.


----------



## ThreeHundo

So_done said:


> So, any advice on how to stop this calamity?


First, you confess to your husband. Then you cut the other guy out of your life forever and deal with whatever it is in you that allowed yourself to betray your husband that you claim to love. Hopefully you can become a safe partner again. If your husband gives you another chance, be grateful for that chance. If he leaves you, it's fully on you.


----------



## Andy1001

So_done said:


> So, any advice on how to stop this calamity?


Just tell your husband that you have a boyfriend that you love but you don’t want to separate or divorce because then you’re going to have to pay your own rent and bills.
Any reasonable man would understand your predicament and agree to assist you while you seek true love.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

You love them both, but not enough to have kept you from having an affair, apparently, so forgive me if I don't think your love for both is a profoundly insurmountable conundrum. Surely you can see that if you're riding the fence between the two, you keep your promise to the one you married and discard the other one.


----------



## Tested_by_stress

Confessing to your husband may help up you pick one. In fact , he may just help you pick by leaving your cheating butt!


----------



## ConanHub

Grow up and own it.

Stop lying to your husband and see how he wants to handle this.

You owe him that much.


----------



## This too shell pass

So_done said:


> So, any advice on how to stop this calamity?


 Hi it is hard to be in Love with 2 deferent persons. What may be happening is you like a bit from both to really feel like you are in Love with that perfect person to you. But keep in mind that you are dealing with two other hearts who themselves Want you.


----------

